# Question about cutting the cheese



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there any reason why you couldn't go ahead and slice a wheel of cheese up into wedges as soon as it comes out of the press and then air dry the wedges for a few days?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

That would be fine if you were going to eat as fresh cheese. I would not keep it longer and a day or two at most because being smaller, be prepared for it to begin to dry out. If you have a vacuum sealer, go ahead and seal it at a day out from cutting and eat with in a couple of weeks, so long as your seal is intact.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer. So you can't age cheese that has been cut. Will it spoil or is the drying out the factor? Also taste of cheddar question. I made a new batch of cheddar and this time it does have a few irregular holes in it, but not as many as before. It tastes like a sharp cheese already without aging. Is that normal? Smell is good, no yeasty smell like before.
I am going to figure out how to do this cheddar. Thanks for your help.


----------

